# I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase



## shernuf (Mar 9, 2007)

My wife and I have been looking and waiting for the Eos since we discovered that it would be coming out in 2006. We figured we would wait to purchase till this year and then wait till the spring when we could really take advantage of this great looking convertible. We live in Kansas City and the practicality of a convertible here is debatable, but with this car being a hardtop, we could have the best of both worlds.
We started looking at the local dealers in the KC market and while all wanted to help us, no one had the car we wanted. We were looking for either the Eismeer Blue or the Thunder Blue in the Automatic with no other options. After a couple of weeks of no progress, I finally went to vw.com and searched all the dealers’ inventories around me within driving distance. I had to send many of them requests for quotes because all the options and colors and pricing were not listed on many of the websites. I searched from Boulder, CO to Cincinnati, OH. I found several in St. Louis that might work for me and expected to pay MSRP for them. I got a call Monday night from a dealer in Nebraska who had the exact car I wanted in Eismeer Blue. My wife wanted to see this color in person to determine whether she liked it or not, but none of my local dealers could locate one, yet here I have one calling me on the phone Monday night.
The conversation went well with this gentleman who was very nice to talk to on the phone and he told me about the car and the MSRP and at the end of the conversation he tells me that his dealership routinely sells there cars at $200 over invoice price and there is no reason he believes that I wouldn’t get this great deal too. I’m surprised he didn’t hear my jaw hit the floor when I heard this little bit of news. He said he would email me some pictures the next day so I could see it. The pictures arrived and it’s a very nice looking car exactly as he described. However, I didn’t get a quote. I emailed him back and asked for one, but it took him till Thursday (he was off on Wednesday) to send it.
In the meantime, I’m also dealing with some dealers in St. Louis area for a Thunder Blue Eos. One dealer emails me a great quote right off the bat. $31,979.85 for an Eos 2.0T with upgrade Lemans wheels ($400) and upgraded radio ($550). He says its 5% over invoice price and willing to sell it for that much even though the MSRP is $32,645.
I think this is great so I tell the other St. Louis dealer I have another offer for the same car except this dealer also has the $99 rubber floor mats. He matches this price at $32,000. That was Wednesday and I’m excited that I’m not going to have to pay MSRP and I’m getting, what I think, is a good deal.
Thursday rolls around and Nebraska guy emails me back his quote of $30,388. This Eismeer Blue Eos 2.0T Automatic has only rubber floor mats as the upgrade. I’m thinking this is a fantastic deal and matches my Cars Direct price with his $32 documentation fee. My wife however questions his invoice price. She has seen the invoice price cheaper at Kelly Blue Book and tells me to ask him about the discrepancy. I think she’s nuts. I mean this is a fantastic deal in my mind and I don’t want to make this man mad. But as I’m refusing her request, I remind myself: I’ve got nothing to lose. Remember: A car dealer will never ever ever let you walk away without answering you. Maybe, he says I can’t go any lower, but he will never let you walk away and refuse to sell you the car. So, I email Nebraska guy back and the two other St. Louis dealers telling them I don’t have a problem paying for the options, but you got to match this guys $200 over invoice price. The St. Louis guys balk and say, I’ve got the car you want at a fair price.
The Nebraska guy comes back and beyond any thing I could ever expect, lowers the price another $392. My new price is $192 below his invoice price. He wants me to pay $29,996 for an Eismeer Blue 2.0T Automatic. I can’t believe it a hardtop convertible under $30,000.
We drove up Saturday from KC three hours to Nebraska and drove the car, inspected it, and loving the color made the purchase. Since, all the negotiation was done on the Internet, there was no hard sell, no changing the price, no upgrades tacked on by the dealer. It was a very enjoyable experience to say the least. I wouldn’t buy a car any other way now.
My VW: Eos 2.0T Automatic Eismeer Blue with rubber floor mats as my only option.
Love it and today will be 73 degrees in KC and 78 tomorrow. The top will be down!











_Modified by shernuf at 6:39 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (shernuf)*

Scott
Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the new car.. As someone who had to pay MSRP and wait nearly 6 months for the car I wanted I'm a little jealous. I'm sure you will be very happy with the new car. If you haven't done so you might want to take the time to read through the 'sticky' posts at the top of the forum. They contain a lot of information that new owners might find useful.
-Mark


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (shernuf)*

Scott,
Congrats on the car, and welcome to the forum.
Sounds like you got a great deal on top of getting a great car!
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 11:56 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (shernuf)*

Hi Scott:
Nice car! Welcome to the forum.
I get down to Olathe about once a year - there is a pretty active and enthusiastic group of Phaeton owners in your town. Speaking of your town - I think you need to add a nice GPS to your dashboard, in recognition of one of Olathe's most famous manufacturers.








*Garmin GPS in a VW*


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (shernuf)*

shes landed,picking her up tomorrow 








_(Tiny formatting edit to center up picture)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:46 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (andythai)*

I see you opted for a set of those protective plastic "bras".















Kevin


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (just4fun)*

yeah this is the new type bra, it covers half the car







but seriousley is that much adhesive protector really needed


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Andreas
Thavmasios!
John


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Scott:
Nice car! Welcome to the forum.
I get down to Olathe about once a year - there is a pretty active and enthusiastic group of Phaeton owners in your town. Speaking of your town - I think you need to add a nice GPS to your dashboard, in recognition of one of Olathe's most famous manufacturers.










Inever really cared for the clutter that aftermarket GPS systems have. The in dash systems seem more of a seemless fit, even though you can;t interchange them with different cars. 
Pioneer just annouced two new systems: 
the AVIC-D3 is an in-dash dvd nav system that offers amazing featrues at a new price point and great ipod integration
http://www.pioneerelectronics.....html
the AVIC-z2 is an update to their current flagship DVD navigation system with built in HD. Its a spare no expense item. 
http://www.pioneerelectronics.....html

The eismer blue looks great, especially with the taninterior.. great decision on the DSG.. I'm a manual whore but I fell in lust with the DSG...


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (archiea)*

Welcome to the club!! Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I never really cared for the clutter that aftermarket GPS systems have. The in dash systems seem more of a seamless fit, even though you can't interchange them with different cars. 

That was an inside joke, Garmin Corporation's world head office is in Olathe.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_...is that much adhesive protector really needed...

Absolutely. When the vehicles are shipped around the country by rail, they are exposed to a particularly nasty type of industrial fallout called 'rail dust'. Rail dust is what the wheels on the train and the tracks that the train run on turn into as they wear. Rail dust is such a significant problem to automotive paint that car companies actually consider proximity to rail tracks when deciding where to locate a new dealership. You will rarely, if ever, find a car dealer located within 1,000 feet of an active rail line.
The other problem is droppings from vehicles higher up. Cars are normally double or triple stacked in rail cars, and at least double-stacked on car carriers (trucks).
Rapgard (the plastic film you see on your Eos) does a pretty good job of protecting the car. Sometimes, if the car is quite large, the automaker will put the whole car inside a fabric bag. Passat wagons, Phaetons, and Touaregs are often shipped inside fabric bags. I think the economics of a fabric bag start looking better as the car gets bigger.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:46 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (PanEuropean)*

well, I've never seen them in the UK yet......

Do they come in pink with bows?


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (shernuf)*

Welcome to the club. I am in KC too and own just about a twin to you. Mine is in for its 5K service but I am going to pick her up soon. Enjoy this weather. I sure am. If I see you round town, I'll give you a nod.


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

John I see you can speak Greek.How about an EOS meet in sunny Cyprus







Andy


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (PanEuropean)*

Michael,hi again,the VW salesman told me today that the wrapping is also for the transportation on the ship,something to do with too much humidity.My EOS has been washed twice by the dealer up to now...thank God everything is ok(no leaks)


----------



## shernuf (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome.
Today in KC is perfect convertible weather, 80 degrees and sunshine.
Micheal, I will have to get Garmin GPS for the dash. They are right down the street afterall.
Andrea, I will definitely give you the wave when we pass each other. I have yet to see another Eos on the road, but not for a lack of looking.
Great forum here and lots of great info.
I will definitely share what I know too and I hope my buying experience helps any new prospective owners.
Time to go for a drive.
Scott


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (shernuf)*

Andy,
Just enough to get into trouble, but not out!








John


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: I’m part of the club: My VW Eos Car purchase (shernuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shernuf* »_ I can’t believe it a hardtop convertible under $30,000.
We drove up Saturday from KC three hours to Nebraska and drove the car, inspected it, and loving the color made the purchase. Since, all the negotiation was done on the Internet, there was no hard sell, no changing the price, no upgrades tacked on by the dealer. It was a very enjoyable experience to say the least. I wouldn’t buy a car any other way now.


Congratulations, and great deal on the car! I agree that buying from the internet managers is the easiest way to get things done right the first time. When I need to help friends buy cars other than VW's, I make sure to contact a fleet or internet guy to make it easy. 
I'm still blown away by the pricing! I'm the evil car manager that sold Mark his 3.2 at full MSRP, and that's because the GSM wouldn't let me give it away for anything less. You are very lucky, as getting more than $1k off in a 2.0T is really hard where I am. 
Enjoy! You picked out a great car.


----------

